# Featured Columnist LeBron, Shaq and the Cavs Need to Cut the Chatter



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> I really feel for Magic Johnson today.
> 
> The poor guy had to begin and end his career in Los Angeles. Before he even had a chance to dazzle a crowd at the old Forum in Inglewood, Magic had to resign himself to life with a legendary center in the middle. Darn that Kareem.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...eed-to-cut-the-chatter-the-time-to-win-is-now


----------

